# windows 8



## bahamas6 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have installed a version of picture motion browser on my new windows 8 laptop. I_t installed successfully, but when I try to import a video from my camcorder, I get a message that says: The drive is in use by another program. I have no other programs running. Help!!_

_Joe_


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I had similar trouble when trying to delete files and folders. In File Explorer, under the View tab, try clicking away from the preview pane.

If this doesn't work, open up task manager and see if you have a recording video playback application that's running. Sometimes a camera will have its own application that opens when it is attached and which conflicts with a sync or file move via Windows itself. Other applications that have caused conflicts are Nero and Roxio.


----------



## bahamas6 (Dec 15, 2012)

*Windows 8 & Picture Motion Browser*

I have Picture Motion Browser Ver 3.0 that I have been running fine on two other computers using XP and Vista.

When I installed it on my new laptop using Windows 8, I cannot get it to work.

When I click on the Picture Motion Browser Icon, then on File, then on Import Media Files, after several seconds I get a message saying : Not Responding.

If I click on the Handycam Utility Icon, I get a box telling me to connect a Handycam, even though it is connected.

If I click on Import Media File (disc) with the disc in the DVD drive, I get a message saying : The drive is in use by another program.

What is happening?

Please help!!!

Joe Alesnik


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Not all hardware and software are compatible with Windows 8. However, most of the better companies either have new drivers, software patches or instructions on how to migrate to Windows 8 (or they tell you when such updates are coming out). The only thing that I can suggest is to visit the websites and check for updates and/or known Windows 8 compatibility issues.


----------

